# VIC State Nomination



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Friends

I am applying for VIC state nomination. I have some doubt on the following question in state nomination form, if someone can help. 
Thanks in advance.


*Question 6.5 Does your spouse plan to work?*
Does this make any difference to priority they may assign to my application?

*Question 11.1 Have you, your spouse, or any of your dependents ever lived in Australia i.e. resided for more than 6 months or worked? **
I mentioned that I am working in NSW for last 1.5 years. What else can i mention that will make my application more appealing to them?

*Question 11.2 Have you, your spouse, or any of your dependants ever visited Australia i.e. travelled? **
How is this different from the above question. If I am working here, obviously I have travelled. Should I repeat the same answer?

*Question 11.4 Please indicate your planned settlement location **
Will selecting Regional Victoria improve my chances of getting nomination. I am happy to stay there, if it will.

*Additional attachments*
Are there any other additional docs, other than mandatory ones (skill assessment result, CV, IELTS result and Skilled declaration), that can make a case stronger?

Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Question 6.5 Does your spouse plan to work?
Does this make any difference to priority they may assign to my application?*
I am not sure but if the spouse plans to, write yes else no. These are generic questions that apply to everyone. You are no exception. They do want detailed information.

*Question 11.1 Have you, your spouse, or any of your dependents ever lived in Australia i.e. resided for more than 6 months or worked? *
I mentioned that I am working in NSW for last 1.5 years. What else can i mention that will make my application more appealing to them?*
No nothing will make it attractive, it is a simple question, they dont ask you all this to make your application any more or less attractive.

*Question 11.2 Have you, your spouse, or any of your dependants ever visited Australia i.e. travelled? *
How is this different from the above question. If I am working here, obviously I have travelled. Should I repeat the same answer?*
Travelled is different from residing. Travelled is for a holiday or work, a temporary visit, residing is over 6 months, the question says it all 

*Question 11.4 Please indicate your planned settlement location *
Will selecting Regional Victoria improve my chances of getting nomination. I am happy to stay there, if it will.*
Yes it does but dont you need regional sponsorship to get those extra points? One can write anything, it is not always followed, they dont go by what you fill, they go by what proofs you provide and when you say reside in regional, a regional sponsorship makes your case stronger and faster, not a mere statement. If it makes any difference, everyone will start selecting regional 

*Additional attachments
Are there any other additional docs, other than mandatory ones (skill assessment result, CV, IELTS result and Skilled declaration), that can make a case stronger?*
Nothing makes a case stronger than already requested documents. Just attach all your work relevant ones and if you fulfill the criteria, you will get thru.


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for replying.

*Question 6.5 Does your spouse plan to work?
Does this make any difference to priority they may assign to my application?*
I am not sure but if the spouse plans to, write yes else no. These are generic questions that apply to everyone. You are no exception. They do want detailed information.
Understood.

*Question 11.1 Have you, your spouse, or any of your dependents ever lived in Australia i.e. resided for more than 6 months or worked? **
I mentioned that I am working in NSW for last 1.5 years. What else can i mention that will make my application more appealing to them?
No nothing will make it attractive, it is a simple question, they dont ask you all this to make your application any more or less attractive.

*Question 11.2 Have you, your spouse, or any of your dependants ever visited Australia i.e. travelled? **
How is this different from the above question. If I am working here, obviously I have travelled. Should I repeat the same answer?
Travelled is different from residing. Travelled is for a holiday or work, a temporary visit, residing is over 6 months, the question says it all 
Yes, I understood that. But If I am working here, I have obviously traveled to Australia. So, if 11.1 is Yes, 11.2 is automatically yes. Or is 11.2 yes only if I traveled to Australia as a holiday before I started working here?]

*Question 11.4 Please indicate your planned settlement location **
Will selecting Regional Victoria improve my chances of getting nomination. I am happy to stay there, if it will.
Yes it does but dont you need regional sponsorship to get those extra points? One can write anything, it is not always followed, they dont go by what you fill, they go by what proofs you provide and when you say reside in regional, a regional sponsorship makes your case stronger and faster, not a mere statement. If it makes any difference, everyone will start selecting regional 
So, Do I have to have sponsorship (i.e. offer of employment) from a regional employer to say that I plan to settle in regional Vic? Does it not work the other way (i.e. regional employers look at sponsorship application and filter of candidates who want to settle in regional Vic and sponsor them?

*Additional attachments*
Are there any other additional docs, other than mandatory ones (skill assessment result, CV, IELTS result and Skilled declaration), that can make a case stronger?
Nothing makes a case stronger than already requested documents. Just attach all your work relevant ones and if you fulfill the criteria, you will get thru.
I read in another post on Expat forums that someone attached all educational and work certificates (even when they aren't explicitly asked for and are covered in skill assessment). and proof of financial standing (like a bank statement). Not sure if that would be any help.

thanks again for your time on this.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

In my opinion give all proofs, they just validate your experience and serve as a proof to your documents, we gave way too many proofs, I was very clear on that front, if it paper, if it is no good, they can throw it, no harm providing extra, less is not good, more is good but it does not put you in any priority, it make the procedure in terms of proofs asked for and provided back and forth between the candidate and the CO. There are times when one does not provide enough proofs and teh CO keeps asking for more proofs etc and it does eat up time.

As for putting regional Vic in the form, I dont think it really matters, if you apply for one visa, you can not change mid ways to another one, so I dont understand where the sponsors came in from, you are applying for PR right and not employer sponsored so why bother with putting regional. As I said, these are generic forms, they apply to different situations. If it makes you feel any better then go for it.


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> In my opinion give all proofs, they just validate your experience and serve as a proof to your documents, we gave way too many proofs, I was very clear on that front, if it paper, if it is no good, they can throw it, no harm providing extra, less is not good, more is good but it does not put you in any priority, it make the procedure in terms of proofs asked for and provided back and forth between the candidate and the CO. There are times when one does not provide enough proofs and teh CO keeps asking for more proofs etc and it does eat up time.
> 
> As for putting regional Vic in the form, I dont think it really matters, if you apply for one visa, you can not change mid ways to another one, so I dont understand where the sponsors came in from, you are applying for PR right and not employer sponsored so why bother with putting regional. As I said, these are generic forms, they apply to different situations. If it makes you feel any better then go for it.


Thanks a lot for your time on this. Really appreciate it.

Just to be sure that we are on the same page, I am talking about state sponsorship application and not visa application or EOI. Sorry if my question was confusing.

I need to answer the above questions while applying for a sponsorship from Victoria state.

Do you think that "planned settlement location" will make a difference in this case? How about other points?

thanks again.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

My apologies, my bad, i did not realise it was state nomination, damn!! .. anyways, i think yes it should make a difference but there are a lot of questions that are asked, why vic when you are currently in sydney. prepare your answer.. but yeah filling regional might make a difference (I feel so dumb right now )


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> My apologies, my bad, i did not realise it was state nomination, damn!! .. anyways, i think yes it should make a difference but there are a lot of questions that are asked, why vic when you are currently in sydney. prepare your answer.. but yeah filling regional might make a difference (I feel so dumb right now )


No worries. honestly, i think I could have highlighted that more clearly in my question.
If they'll question "why Vic", they would probably question even more "why regional vic" and "which suburb". "Why vic" should be simpler because I have worked in vic for 3 months and liked that place more, but I better be prepared for "why regional".

How about additional documents? Do you still think I should attach experience certificates, bank statements etc?

Thanks


----------



## Coming2Oz (Nov 1, 2012)

oh and another thing that I read somewhere. They surely decide on cases based on available jobs. So if regional vic has less jobs for my skill (IT - Systems Analyst), it actually might reduce my chances of getting sponsorship.

:confused2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, we got state sponsorship as well but in our commitment statement we wrote why the state and we had done our share of R&D on job market etc, they still asked us for a more detailed statement. just be prepared


----------

